# Tried something new (to me)



## ttosmoker (Aug 25, 2010)

I've had this idea rattling around in my brain for a while:  Make ABTs with refried beans. (I am not 100% sure they are technically ABTs, see note below.)  Not just any refried beans, but loaded refried beans.  I got my chance today.

So today I made refried beans:  black beans with 5 kinds of peppers (fresh serrano, jalapeno, fresno, and NM red powder, and ancho powder), onion, Mexican oregano, and garlic.  Then I cut some poblanos in half and stuffed them with the refried beans and put sharp cheddar over the top.  Then I put a chunk of mesquite wood on a hot grill, got her smoking, and then added the stuffed peppers over direct heat.  Mmmm...  I ate 5 half-peppers, so I'm gonna be sorry tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Note:  I am not sure if ABTs are required to have bacon and/or need to be slow-smoked.  Mine were done in 15 minutes, but I got plenty of smoke flavor.  In any  case, maybe somebody might apply the idea to real ABTs if these are not.

Here's a pic.


----------



## dforbes (Aug 25, 2010)

they look good enough to eat.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2010)

Those look great man - Mighty tasting too I bet


----------



## chefrob (Aug 25, 2010)

can't be bad at all......top with a little PP maybe.


----------



## wildflower (Aug 26, 2010)

BACON


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 26, 2010)

Now I too think the Abt's should have some sort of meat on them. PP would be good and then maybe bacon wrapped too. Now that sounds yumO Now your abt's do look great but if they are that hot where you will be suffering tomorrow don't forget the ice cream for in the morning and it not to eat either.................It's for sitting on    LOL


----------



## thunderdome (Aug 26, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Now I too think the Abt's should have some sort of meat on them. PP would be good and then maybe bacon wrapped too. Now that sounds yumO


They look great as it, however I think this suggestion/combo would be next level


----------



## ttosmoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks all!  The PP (pulled pork?) suggestion is an awesome one.  Definitely one to try for company.  Hmm, and bacon sounds awesome too.  I'm thinking maybe some (homemade) bacon bits, and perhaps chopped green onions.  I also think a touch of cilantro would have added nicely.

I wound up eating them all!  I ate the remaining three for lunch today.  My wife would've been p*ssed, except I found some RED poblanos at a farmer's market, and promised I would make her some tomorrow.  Pretty sure I'm going to go the bacon bits and green onion route.


----------

